# I wonder whats going on in here (sh1t i might have a slight problem)



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

1st test-e bulk cycle after 2 1/2 years training natty.Im currently taking 500mg a week split into 2 doses with adex EOD.

Iwas sitting just over 13 1/2 stone 2 weeks ago when i took my 1st jab and im now up to just under 14stone . My 1st week didnt excatly go to plan but since then ive been eating/drinking alot but now i im going to start a journal just to keep tabs on what im eating and if im doing anything wrong then it would be great to be pointed in teh right direction.

wed 20th oct

9.00, 5 boiled eggs,2 egg whites, 2 grannery toast, cheese spread. oats,soya milk,1 scoop peanut butter in the blender, 1 pint water

12.00, homemade chicken curry, 1 1/2 chicken fillets,chick peas,peppers,mushrooms, balsatmi rice, 1 pint wtaer

3.00, 1 1/12 tin tuna ,poatoes,corn,mayo , 1 pint water

4.30, gym shoulders and done 30mins cross trainer, 1 1/2 litre water drunk in gym

6.15, 2 scoops phd whey, 2 weeatbaix, linseeds, 350ml water

6.45, 2 chops, potatoes,veg, gravey, 1 soya yougert, 4 teaspns hemp seeds, 1 pint water

9.00, homemade chicken curry, 1 1/2 chicken fillets,chick peas,peppers,mushrooms, balsatmi rice, 1 pint wtaer

thrus 21st oct

9.00, 5eggs,2 egg whits, dash milk,mushrooms,peppers,cheese,(omellette), 2 wholemeal toast ,cheese spread, oats+soya milk in blender, 1 pint water , 1 soya yougert,2 teaspoons hemp seeds

12.00, 1 1/2 orgonic salmon steaks,potatoes, green beans,corn shoots, sauce. 1 pint water

3.00, sweet potatoes, 1 1/2 tins tuna, corn shoots, mayo 1 pint water

4.30, gym, 45 mins cross trainer , 1 pint drunk in gym

5.30, 2 scoopps phd whey,2 scoops malto,linseeds, 350ml water

6.00, steak,potatoes,veg, pepper sauce, 1 pint water (didnt eat half of this dinner ,just didnt feel like eating )

9.30, 4 egg whites,4 eggs, 2 wholemeal toast, chees spread, half salmon steak, 2 weeatbix, soya milk, 1 pint water

fri 22nd oct

9.30, 3 boiled egg whites,5 eggs, 2 wholemeal toast, cheese spread, oats+soya milk blended, 1 pint water

12.00, 1 panini with 1 cooked chicken fillet,peppers,cheese,chillisauce, 1 tin mackerel, 1 pint water

3.15, sweet potatoes,1 1/2 tin tuna, 1 pint water

5.15 , gym rower 5 mins warmup

inc D/B press 30kg 8/5 27.5kg 6 (no spotter)|

bench press 72.5kg10/8 70kg 8 +3n (spotted)

dips 6/6/6

hammer curls 15kg 9/8/6

ez curls 30kg 10/7/8 27.5kg 8 then used 5kg dumbells till i maxed out

cross trainer 25mins

1.2 litres water in gym

6.40, 1 1/2 scoop whey (50g protien) 2 scoops malto, 350ml water

7.15, 2 pok chops, potatoes, green beans,corn shoots, gravey , 1 yougert with 2 tbl spns hemp seed, 1 pint water , apple

10.30, 5 egg whites,3 eggs, 2 wholemael toast, cheese spread, oats+soya milk,1 large tbl spn peanut butter,1 tble spn nutella, 1 pint water

When i drink water i always put a wee dash of pure orange in it just for taste as i hate drinking water on its own .

I also try and drink a few more pints of water during the day but didnt put it down above


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Went to bed last night at near 12 but was up till near 2 in the morning getting the bag slaped so i found it hard getting up this morning and didnt wake till 10.45 so i missed my 1st meal of the day.

I was real thirsty when i woke so i knecked a full pint of water as soon as i got up, Ive been feeling real thirsty every morning since ive started teh gear but this morning was i felt it more.

As for the gear i think im carrying abit of water as i can actuly feel my face puffed abit , im trying to drink as much water throughout the day and im taking adex EOD but might start taking it E2D , would this help with the bloat if i were to do this

23 oct 2010

11.30, 5 eggs,2 egg whites,cheese,pepperes,ham,oilve oil(omellette), 2 wholemeal toast,butter mixed with oilve oil , oats+ 300ml soya mil,1 tble spn nutella blended.2 pints water

3.00, 2 pork chops,sweet potatoes,grren beans,corn shoots,bbq sauce, 1 yourgert,1 apple, 2 pints water

4.30, gym i was suppose to do back today but the gym was packed so i decided just to do cardio as i was'nt going to get proper workout . I dont usly do this but since i had a good week lifting i thought another days rest would be ok. Done 30 mins on teh crosstrainer. 0.5 litres water drunk

5.15, 1 1/2 scoop bodatronics whey,2 scoops malto,1 tbl spn linseeds,350ml water , 1 banana

7.00, garlic potatoes,lettece,tomatos,peppers,oilve oil, lasagne, 1 pint water

8.30, 1 tin mackerel , 1 pint water

10.30 , (cheat meal) a full chicken curry with chicken fried rice,chips and 1 pint water , i felt lik ei just ate a cow after this and was fcuked for about 45mins after it.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

24th oct 2010

I woke up this morning and my sinus'es feel like they are going to explode, i ve had problems with my sinus'es all my life but now they feel like a pressure cooker ready to blow. Im guessing this is prob hbp but TBH thats just a guess, ive been drinking alot of water so im in 2 minds if it could be HBP

10.30, 5 boiled eggs, 3 egg whites, 2 whole meal toast,cheese spread. 2 pints water, i blended my oats and soya milk but i just could'nt mange them this morning, stomach not too good and the sinus problem is sending me crazy

1.45, roast beef,potatoes,veg, gravy, 2 pints water

4.00, 2 sccops phd whey,1 scoop carbs, 350ml water

7.00, roast beef,roast potatoes,veg, gravy, 1 pint water

10.30, 1 1/2 scoop boditronics whey,oats,1 lrge tbl spn peanut butter(shake). 1 tin mackerel . 1 pint water

I also had a few litre's water ,apple's and bananas throughout the day as well.

I know that this wasnt a great day off food intake but i felt like sh1t all day and was busy with a few things that i didnt expect to come up.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

25th oct 2010

10.30, 5 eggs,3 egg whites,dash milk,peppers,half tomato,3 slices ham,few slices cheese(omellette),2 wholemeal toast,2 cheese triangles(2.4g protien in each slice) 300ml soya milk,oats blended, 1 apple. 1 pint water

1.15, potatoes,brocilli,carrots,1 tin tuna,mayo, 1 wholemeal toat,cheese,half tin tuna, 2 pints water

3.00, 2 scoops whey , 1 scoop malto, 350 water

3.30, gym . rower 5 mins warmup

deadlift 100kg 7/7/4

widegrip pulls 8/6/4 1/2

bb row 60kg 8/7/7

widegrip t bar row 72.5kg 9/8/7 1/2

shrugs 40kg 10/8/8

1 litre water in gym

4.30, 2 scoops whey,2 scoops malto, 350ml water

5.00, 2 chicken fillets,basmati rice,stir fry veg, 2 pits water

9.00, (homemade chicken curry),2 chicken fillets,chick peas,some tin tomatoes, basmati rice , only ate 3/4 of this , 1 pint water

10.00, 2 oat cakes, peanut butter, 1 cup pepper mint tea

drank a few other pints water throughout the day


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

26th oct

Im really starting to fell the test kick in and my shoulders are exploding in size , every other body part is coming on great but teh shoulders are coming on that bit extra.

Im starting to worry now as im starting to feel a wee itch on my right nipple and after the gym it was more like a wee burning sensation which wont go away , im putting this down to leaving the adex for a day late, if it contiues then i think ill have to take this nolva i have for pct. Im wondering could the itch have something to do with the op i got done a few months ago on my chest. Im going to take another 0.5 of adex to see if that helps.

10.25, 5 eggs,2 egg whites,dash milk, cheese,tomato(omellette) 2 wholemeal toast, 2 cheese spread, oats+300ml soys milk blended . 2 pints water

1.oo, 1 1/2chicken fillets,chick peas,some tin tomatoes, basmati rice , only ate 3/4 of this , 1 pint water,, (didnt eat all of this so i had a scoop of whey in 300ml water as well)

3.00, granery roll with cooked chicken fillet,lettece,tomato,cheese,corn,mayo,

4.40. gym , rower 5 mins warm up

seat mill press, 57.5kg 7/ 55kg 7/ 52.5kg8 / 50kg 5

ez up rgt row 47.5kg 8/8/7 1/2

side raise 12.5 kg 10/8/8

delt reverse cable 10kg 8/61/2/4 1/2

skull crunchers 30kg 10/8 27.5kg 10

cable tri ext 27.5kg 10/8/8

1.2 litres water drunk in gym

6.00 2 sccops whey,1 malto , 350 ml water

6.45, 1.5 chicken fillets,veg,potatoes,gravy. Only ate 3/4 of this as i felt really bloated

10.00, 1 1/2chicken fillets,chick peas,some tin tomatoes, basmati rice , only ate 3/4 of this ,the same as before earlier in teh day , 2 pint water,, (didnt eat all of this so i had a scoop of whey in 300ml water as well)

10.45, 2 oat cakes,peannut butter, 1 cup peppermint tea

drank another few pints water throughout the day


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

27th oct

Got another few days work so up at 7 , I got the phone call late last night and didnt have any time to start preparing all my meals throughout the day.

7.00, 2 weetabix,300ml soya milk, boiled 7 eggs but couldnt get to eat them as i had to rush out to work but i manged to eat them throughout the day

10.00, 1 granery roll,2 breaded chicken fillets,lettece,tomato,mayo,corn, 1 tin mackerel,2 eggs

1 .00, 1 granery roll,2 breaded chicken fillets,lettece,tomato,mayo,corn, 1 tin mackerel, 2 bananas,1 sya yougert

5.00, 1 tin mackerel, 2 boiled eggs

6.00, 6 large homemade sasuges, chomp,beans, 2 pints water

9.30, 1 1/2 chicken fillet,chick peas,(homemade curry), whole grain rice, 1 pint water

10.00, 2 oat cakes with peanut butter , 1 cup peppermint tea

Drank about 5 litres today


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Why do you eat soya mate ??


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> 6.00, 6 large homemade sasuges, *chomp*,beans, 2 pints water


That's honesty mate! Sausages, toffee chew bar, beans.. Interesting combo!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

D92 said:


> Why do you eat soya mate ??


I hate cow's milk as it send's my tummy and sinus's crazy


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> That's honesty mate! Sausages, toffee chew bar, beans.. Interesting combo!


LOL, i must have hit that by mistake ,lol


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would stay away from soya mate you will turn into a bitch lol.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I forgot to mention that im currently between 14 stone 4lbs-7lbs lbs now , I woud guess this is water as i think this is too much too soon ?


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with your cycle mate.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

D92 said:


> I would stay away from soya mate you will turn into a bitch lol.


Why's that ?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

chris27 said:


> good luck with your cycle mate.


cheers man , where abouts in the north are you from


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

If anyone can think off anything else i should be doing then it would be great to hear from you

7.00, 2 weeatbix,soya milk, 2 wholemeal toast,cheese, ham, 3 boiled eggs, 1 pint water

11.00,1 granery roll,2 breaded chicken fillets,lettece,tomato,mayo,corn, 1 tin mackerel,2 eggs,

2.00, 1 granery roll,2 breaded chicken fillets,lettece,tomato,mayo,corn, 1 tin mackerel, 2 bananas,1 soya yougert

5.30, 2 boiled eggs, 1 apple,1 banana, 2 scoops whey,350ml water (3 litres drunk since 7.00)

7.00, 1 medium chicken with garlic,garlic potatoes,lettece,peppers,carrots,tomato, (mangled all of this and quite enjoyed) 2 pints water

8.15, gym bike 5 mins warm up

squat 95 kg 15/14/12

leg ext 70kg 15/12/10

leg curl 70kg 14/12/10

stand calf 105kg 15/15/14

drunk 700ml water in gym i no my that i could lift more but i just didnt have the energy from being up at 6 and working all day,next leg day i will make a better effort

9.15, 2 scoops whey,1 large scoop malto, 1 banana


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

29th oct 2010

7.30, 2 granary toast,melted cheese,ham,tomato, 1 pint water

11.00, 2 granary bread,mayo,half packet ham,cheese, 1 apple

1.00, 1 1/2 tin tuna ,potatoes,mayo,corn,

5.00, 1 bananaa, 1 boiled egg, 3 litres drunk since 7.00

6.45, 1 large duck fillet,potatoes,carrots,broccilli, pepper sauce,

8.45, 1 large fish,1 quater pounder outa the chipper,

10.30, 2 scoops whey,350ml water, 1 banana

2 litres drunk between 6.45-bed time


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

could do with some more protein in that last meal mate and if i was you i would eat more regular

every 2-3 hours with plenty of protein in each meal

get the best out of the test mate

good luck with your cycle mate


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> could do with some more protein in that last meal mate and if i was you i would eat more regular
> 
> every 2-3 hours with plenty of protein in each meal
> 
> ...


I no man , i think im well clued up on how much protein i need ,its just getting ity into me is the problem ,lol.

It was more liek 5.30 and i had just finished work adn so i looked in my bag for my protein shake i was suppose to drink on the way home but it wasnt there ,lol, i left it in the house so there was a boiled egg in the bag so i ate this .

Next week is going to be different thou as i wont be working and ill have plenty time to pre-pare and eat all the right amounts


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah alot harder to arrange meals at the right times when you work lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

10.45, 5 eggs,3 egg whites,dash milk, peppers,tomato,mushrooms,cheese,(omellette) 2 wholemeal toast, 2 cheese triangles, 1 pint water

1.00, 1 and 1/2 scoop boditronics whey, 1 large tblspn peanut butter,oats,350ml soya milk(shake) , 2 pints water, 1 banana

3.30, 1 1/2 tins tuna,potatoes,corn,mayo, 1 pint water

4.40, gym rower 5 mins warm up

d/b press 30kg 10/8/8

bench press 75kg 8/9/4+(5 N) 70kg 5+(5N)

dips 6/61/2 I didnt do the last set as the start of teh 2nd set it didnt feel right

hammer curls 15kg 10/8/8

ez curls 32.5kg 10/10/7+(5N)+ 5kg burn out

1 litre drunk in gym

5.40, 2 scoops phd whey , 1 scoop malto

6.00, 2 wholemeal toast,melted cheese,ham,1 pint water

7.00, roast beef,potatoes,veg,gravy, 1 pint water

10.30, chicken curry, chicken fried rice,chips, 1 pint water

12.00, 2 scoops phd whey, 350ml water


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is before cycle and now pics , started my 4th week today. I was getting my self down as my diet hasnt been nailed because of work but when i look at these pics im happy enough. New week starts on monday so i should be able to nail my diet from here on in unless anymore work comes my way.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Amazing work for 4 weeks!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Barker said:


> Amazing work for 4 weeks!


Do you think so man , If that's what i done in 4 weeks with an ok diet then i cant wait till the next 4 weeks with my diet nailed .


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

look bigger fuller leaner  nice one .. ..i'll keep an eye on this bud thanks for letting me know  good luck ..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Almost didn't recognise you without the elephants trunk pants 

Visible improvements in the pics and I am sure you will reap excellent rewards from this cycle. Good luck bro :thumbup1:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Almost didn't recognise you without the elephants trunk pants
> 
> Visible improvements in the pics and I am sure you will reap excellent rewards from this cycle. Good luck bro :thumbup1:


LOL,

cheers man :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing transformation in 4 weeks mate, you seem to have your diet sorted but as said before would add more protein mybe drop the carbs slightly.

Gear draws the protein from all your food to repair the muscle so the more the merrier.

Think you could do with a bit more rest TBH, people dont realise how important that is,

if you think about it babies grow in there sleep.

How many days do you train and for how long BTW ??


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Amazing transformation in 4 weeks mate, you seem to have your diet sorted but as said before would add more protein mybe drop the carbs slightly.
> 
> Gear draws the protein from all your food to repair the muscle so the more the merrier.
> 
> ...


Ive been training about 3 years now now and im currently training 2 days on 1 day off but theres been times that ive took 2 days off as i was fcuked with plastering all day.

Is there anything you can think off that i could snack on during meals that will give me more protien, i no i should be eating nuts but i cant seen to eat more than a handfull if even. I used to eat mungbean shoots but where i am i cant seem to get them anymore , the y must be an in season thing.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

11.00, 5 eggs,3 egg whites,dash milk, peppers,ham,cheese(omellette),2 wholemeal toast,2 cheese triangles, 350ml soya milk,0ats, 2 pints water

1.30, 2 scoops whey,350ml water,1 apple,orange,banana

3.45, 2 chicken fillets,basmati rice,red/green lettece,peppers,corn,tomato, tomato chili sauce, 2 pints water

5.00-8.30 i was eating all sorts of chicken wings,pizza,nuggets,goujons,nuts etc.. (i was out with the kids to a few diffrenent houses for holaween ), few pints water

9.30, 1 1/2 chicken fillet,basmati rice,red/green lettece,peppers,corn,tomato, tomato chili sauce

11.20, 2 scoops whey,350ml water


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Ive been training about 3 years now now and im currently training 2 days on 1 day off but theres been times that ive took 2 days off as i was fcuked with plastering all day.
> 
> Is there anything you can think off that i could snack on during meals that will give me more protien, i no i should be eating nuts but i cant seen to eat more than a handfull if even. I used to eat mungbean shoots but where i am i cant seem to get them anymore , the y must be an in season thing.


Just throw a shake in mate if your stuck..

How long are your actual sessions at the gym by the way ?

:beer:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Just throw a shake in mate if your stuck..
> 
> How long are your actual sessions at the gym by the way ?
> 
> :beer:


Im in and out in an hour , i no by the looks of it on my journal that it looks longer but by the time i get home for my next meal ,it takes a while.

Yeah i thik i will throw in a scoop of whey in between meals .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Im in and out in an hour , i no by the looks of it on my journal that it looks longer but by the time i get home for my next meal ,it takes a while.
> 
> Yeah i thik i will throw in a scoop of whey in between meals .


Sounds like you have done your homework mate and got most of it nailed.

All l can say is keep good form and do each rep slowly, l watched a vid by Dorian Yates re chest training and give it a go, fu*k me it hurt !!

:thumbup1:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Sounds like you have done your homework mate and got most of it nailed.
> 
> All l can say is keep good form and do each rep slowly, l watched a vid by Dorian Yates re chest training and give it a go, fu*k me it hurt !!
> 
> :thumbup1:


Good form is one thing i really try to do because ive had a few injurys and would'nt want anymore because they set me back agood bit.

I was suppose to hit the gym today but thought id just take another rest day as i had a few things on and the gym close's at 6,not enough time to get there and get a good workout done


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

1, nov, 2010

11.00, 5 eggs,3 egg whites,peppers,ham,dash milk,(omellette)2 wholemeal toast,2 cheese triangles. oats,soya milk, 2 pints water,1 apple

1.15, 1 1/2 tins tuna,potatoes,corn, 2 kiwis, 1 pint water

3.50, 1 1/2 chicken fillet,basmati rice,lettece,tomato,peppers,corn, sweet chilli sauce, 1 pint water

5.30, gym, rower 5 mins warm up

deadlift 100kg 8/6/4

widegrip pulls, 8/6+4/6+4

bb row 60kg 10/9/8

t bar row 75kg 10/10/9/8

shrugs 40kg 10/9/9

1 litre drunk in gym

6.30, 2 scoops phd, 1 scoop carbs, 350ml water

7.00, sausage casorle,potatoes,cabbage, 1 pint water

10.00, sausage casorle,potatoes,cabbage, 1 pint water

11.00, 2 scoops phd whey,350ml water

I also had a few more pints water throughout teh day ,kepping forgetting to log this but im drinking between4-5 litres a day.

Also had a few handfull of dry roasted nuts today


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

2 nov

10.00, 5 boiled eggs,3 egg whites, 2 wholemeal toast,2 cheese spread, Oats,300ml soya milk, 2 pints water

1.30, 1 tin tuna,cheese,potatoes,mayo,corn, 2 pints water

4.40, 1 1/2 chicken fillet,basmati rice,half tomato,lettece, sauce, 1 pint water

5.45, gym rower 5 mins warmup

seat mill press 60kg 8/6.5/ 55kg 7

ez up rgt row 50kg 8/6 47.5kg 8/8

side raise 15kg 8 12.5kg 8/8

delt rev cable 10kg 9/8/8

skull crunchers 30kg 9/10/6

cable tri ext 30kg 10/8/7+(4N) 35kg 3+(1N)

1 litre drunk in gym

7.00, 2 scoops whey,1 scoop carbs,350ml water

7.45, 1 1/2 chicken fillet,garlic potatoes,brocilli,carrots 1 pint water ,1 soya ypugert,2 tbl spn hempo seeds

10.30, 1 1/2 chicken fillet,basmati rice,half tomato,corn,sauce ( i couldnt finish this meal as when i got down to the end of it all i was doing was just chewing on the fcuking thing, was real ****ed off because of it.) 1 pint water

Also had a few extra pints of water throughout th eday


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Missed the gym tonight mate, work got in the way...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Missed the gym tonight mate, work got in the way...


Sh1t one man ,sure just put it down as another days rest. Give the misses a good seeing to and that will make up for it ,lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Sh1t one man ,sure just put it down as another days rest. Give the misses a good seeing to and that will make up for it ,lol


Wish l could, l am on a forced celibacy period, doin my head in, damn gear !!!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Wish l could, l am on a forced celibacy period, doin my head in, damn gear !!!


O fcuk that , i defo could'nt go without getting the bag slapped every now and again,lol. It would send me crazy


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

cultivator said:


> O fcuk that , i defo could'nt go without getting the bag slapped every now and again,lol. It would send me crazy


Lol, have you seen any increase in sex drive by the way?

Do you like cottage cheese? I find a pot of that goes down nicely before bed. About 45g of protein and slower releasing than whey bro :thumbup1:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, have you seen any increase in sex drive by the way?
> 
> Do you like cottage cheese? I find a pot of that goes down nicely before bed. About 45g of protein and slower releasing than whey bro :thumbup1:


I havent really noticed a massive rise in sex drive, i naturally have a high sex drive anyway. In the first 2 weeks i was waking up with a few hardons thou but they have since disappered.

Man i hate cottage cheese,its one thing i can't eat. I was thinking of trying to drink it tho , can you recomend anything to mix it


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

3rd nov 2010

10.00, i tried to make pancakes for breakfast but it was a disaster, i mixed 5 eggs,3 egg whites,oats,flour but when i cooked them they just didnt feel right when i was eating them. I tried to eat as much as possible and even put alot of honey on them but i would say i left abour 1/4 of it.

350ml soya milk, oats,1 large tblspn peanut butter(blended), 2 pints water

1.30, 1 tin tuna,potatoes,corn,mayo, 1 tin sardines, 2 pints water

5.00, 1 1/2 chicken kievs,potatoes,beans, 2 pints water

9.00, 5 boiled eggs,3 eggs whites, 2 wholemeal toast, 2 cheese triangles, 1 pint water

drank another fre pints throughout the day and had a few apples,oranges and a banana. I know this is a sh1te food intake for today but i hada lot on and couldnt mange fitting another meal in.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

brilliant journal matey, if you dont like cottage cheese, go for quark(sainsburys 70p for 225g at 13g protein per 100g), its a higher % of protein in it and tastes abit like thick natural yogurt.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gym rat said:


> brilliant journal matey, if you dont like cottage cheese, go for quark(sainsburys 70p for 225g at 13g protein per 100g), its a higher % of protein in it and tastes abit like thick natural yogurt.


Ive been trying to get quark for ages but im living on the west coast of ireland man with not really many places to choose from.I have tryd tesco's dunnes,lidi,aldi but none of them sell it. Im really intersted in tasting the stuff. Would i be able to order it online anywhere


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

4th nov 2010

9.45, 5eggs,3 egg whites,dash milk,cheese,ham (omellette), 2 wholemeal toast, 2 pints water.

12.45, 1.25 scoop boditronics whey,1 large tblspn peanut butter, 1 soya yougert,1 tbl spn ground hemp seeds, 150ml soya milk, 250ml water,(shake). 1 banana,1 orange.

3.45, 2 chicken fillets,lettece,tomato,sauce, 2 pints water

5.20, gym , squat 95kg 15/14/15 really liked squatting today as i gave it everything i had

leg ext 75kg 15/13/ 70kg 12 i had someone helping me with this, felt a great burn and i could hardly walk after it,

stand calf 105kg 15/ 110kg 15/ 115kg 15/13

6.30, 1 and half scoops bodatronics whey,1 scoop carbs, 350ml water

7.00, 2 marinate chops,potatoes,corn 2 pints water

10.00, 1 salmon steak,green beans,lettece,tomato,basmati rice, 1 pint water

11.00, 2 sccops phd whey,350ml water


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Had to go back to bed at 10.30 because i was up late last night after getting the c0ckel played with for a few hours and i was tired after breakfast.

started taking 1mg of adex today to try and control bloatas i can feel my face blowing up. Jabed another amp of test-e today at 1.00

10.00, 2 cheese ham toastys with wholemeal bread,3 boiled eggs, oats,soya milk,1 soya yougert blended

1.30, 1 salmon steak,basmati rice,lettece,tomato,green beans, 2 tbl spn oilve oil, 2 pints water

3.40, 2 whole ,meal bread,6 slices ham,cheese,lettece,oilve oil,mayo(sandwhich) , 2 scoops whey,350ml water

6.45, chicken balls,chicken fried rice,chicken curry, chips,noodles (chinese takeaway)

10.00, 1 1/2 chicken fillet,lettece,tomato,green beans,basmati rice,sauce, (only ate half of this ), 2 scoopps phd whey,350ml water.

Drank another few pints throughout the day and also had a probiotic multi vitiman


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

6th nov 2010

Ill prob get slatted for this but this morning i just didnt feel like eating my breakfast at all, I got up at 10.30 but by the time i made it and finished it all it was near 12.00. My stomach is playing up again and the sight of food is just turning me, thou im still trying my best to get it all in. I know that i should be getting up earlyier for my breakfast but at the weekends me and the misses are always up late playing around so i always get a few hours extra sleep which i really enjoy.

11.00-12.00 , 5 eggs,3 egg whites,dash milk, peppers,cheese(omellette) 2 wholemeal toast 2 cheese triangles. 2 pints water. Oats ,350ml soya milk blended

2.30, 2 pork chops,lettece,tomato,basmati rice, chilli sauce, 2 pints water

3.00, 2 scoops phd whey,350ml water

4.20, gym rower 3 mins warmup

..................... inc d/b press 32.5kg 9/9/7

..................... bench press 77.5kg 8/6 70kg 8 +(4N)

.................... dips 7/6.5/5

..................... hammer curls 17.5kg 5/ 15kg 8/8 12.5 kg 8+ (4 half reps) i went really slow with the 12.kg and got a great burn

..................... ez curls 35kg 9/9/7+(2N) then burn maxed out with 5kg dumbells on last set

5.30 , 1 and half scoop boditronics,1 scoop carb, 350ml water

6.30, large bowl of irish stew, 1 tin mackerel, 1 banana,2 oranges,1 pint water

7.30, chicken,cheese,tomato,lettece sandwhich,2 wholemeal bread with ayo, 2 pints water

10.00, large cod and a quater pounder,half curry cheese chip, 1 pint water

1.00, 2 scoops phd whey,350ml water


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

7th nov 2010

12.50, 3 eggs,3 egg whites,dash milk,peppers,cheese,mushrooms, (omellette) 2 granery toast,2 cheese spread, 3 sausages. Oats,soya milk,water blended. 2 pints water


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

8th nov 2010

10.00, glass raw cabbage juice +carrots,

4 eggs,3 egg whites,cheese,dash milk,peppers,mushrooms,oilve oil(omellette), 2 whole meal toast, 2 cheese triangles, 2 pints water

1.00, 1 1/2 tin tuna, 1 tomato,spring onion,tblspn olive oil,potatoes,chilli powder, 2 pints water , 1 cod liver oil cap

3.00, 6 oat cake's,2 tea spns flax oil,1 t spn fish oils, 1 pint water

4.00, homemade chicken curry 1 1/2 chicken fillets,choped tomatos,pepers,mushrooms,curry powder, basmati rice, 2 pints water

5.30, gym, rower 4 mins warm up

..................... deadlift 100kg 7/7+(2)/ 6(+3)

..................... widegrip pulls 8/5

...................... bb row 60kg 10/8/7

........................ t bar row 80kg 9/8/8

...................... d/b shrugs 40kg 10/10/10

............ 1 litre drunk in gym

6.30, 1 and half scoop boditronics whey,1 scoop carbs, 350ml water

7.15, roast beef,potatoes,veg, 1 pint water

8.30, 1 wholemeal bread,mayo,roast beef, 1 pinmt water

10.20, 1 1/2 scoop whey,1 lrge tb spn peanut butter,oats, 6 tbl spns coconut milk, ,350ml soya milk. half pint water


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just looking at yesterday's food intake. Wouldn't want to share a lift with you if you dropped your guts mate :w00t:

Credit to you for the effort you are putting in with your diet; am sure you will continue to gain well if you keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Just looking at yesterday's food intake. Wouldn't want to share a lift with you if you dropped your guts mate :w00t:
> 
> Credit to you for the effort you are putting in with your diet; am sure you will continue to gain well if you keep it up :thumbup1:


:laugh:, its funny you say that because i nearly was sick when lifting the other day, thank fcuk i never because it would have been some sight

Cheers man , im trying my best here with the diet but the last week i havent gained at all , im dreading upping the food intake TBH but i know it has to be done.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

9th nov 2010

10.00, glass raw cabbage juice +carrots,

5 eggs,3 egg whites,peppers,ham,cheese,dash mlik,(omellette) 2 wholemeal toast , 2 cheese triangles, 2 pints water

12.00, 4 oat cake's,2 tea spns fish oil, 2 tea spns flax oil, 1 pint water

1.00, 3 pork chops,spinach,tomato,basmati rice,sauce, 1 pint water , (left a small bit rice)

4.30, 1 salmon steak,spinach,tomato,small amount of basmati rice, 1 weetabix,soya milk, 1 pint water

5.30, gym , rower 4 mins warmup

seat mill press 60kg 9/7 55kg 4/ 50kg 7

ez up rgt row 8.5/10/8/8

side raise 15kg 7 12.5kg 7

delt reverse cable 5kg 10/ 7.5kg 7 6.25kg 8

skull crunchers 30kg 9/9/6

tri pull down 30kg 10/ 32.5kg 8/6

1.3 litres drunk in gym

6.30 1 and half scoop boditonic whey, 1 scoop malto, 350ml water

7.15, Ham, cabbage,potatoes, 1 pint water

10.00, 100g cottage cheese,1 lrge tbl spn peanut butter,hand full oats,5 tbl spns coconut milk,soya milk, 1 scoop whey

Today my lifts were down from last weeks shoulder/tri session and my body weight has droped a few LB also, cant get my head around that one.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

10th nov 2010

12.00, 3 weetabix,soya milk,4 tblspn coconut milk, 5 boiled eggs,3 egg whites,2 cheese triangles, 1 pint water

2.30, homemade chicken curry 1 1/2 chicken fillets,choped tomatos,pepers,mushrooms,curry powder, wholemeal rice. 1 soya yougert , 4 oat cakes,1 tbl spn fish oil, 1 tbl spn flax oil, 1 pints water

3.50, 100grms cottage cheese,1 tbl spn peanut butter,4 tbl spn coconut milk,1 scoop boditronics whey,350ml water

6.15, 1 chicken burger,mayo,lettece, 1 cod, chips, 2 pints water

10.00, 2 tins mackerel in tomato sauce,1 salmon steak, spinach,half tomato, 1 pint water, 3 oat cakes.

I was on the road at 4-7 so i had to stop off at the chipper to grab some grub, bit disapointed but better than nothing.

I was strugling with finishing my salmon so i mixed it up in a glass with water and orange juice and knecked it , it tasted awfull at first but was ok when i was finishing it.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

11th nov 2010.

11.00, 200g cottage cheese,2 handfull oats,300ml water,1 soya yougert,5 tblspns coconut milk,1 tbl spn peanut butter. 4 boiled eggs, 2 best of both toast,2 cheese triangles. 2 pints water

2.00, 1 1/2 chicken fillet, wholegrain rice, 1 tomato, 1 pint water

5.00, 2 tins tuna,potatoes,green beans,mayo, 2 slices pizza, 2 pints water

7.00, ham and cheese sandwhich, 1 pint water

10.00, 100 g cottage cheese,1 tbl spn peanut butter,2 hand fiull oats, coconut milk, 350ml soya milk, 1 banana, 1 pint water


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

12th nov 2010

I havent been feeling well these last few days and havent been sleeping right as well. I dont know is it a bug ive picked up or is it teh side effects of the adex, i upped the adex to 1mg eod a last week and im thinking its something to do with that. I done a search about adex and its sides and im thinking its it. Just hope to fcuk it passes quickly. Ive also dropped a few pounds whick im not happy with .

10.00, 5 eggs,3 egg whites, cheese,ham,peppers,dash milk, 2 wholemeal toast, 2 cheese triangles

1.30, roast beef,potatoes,mushy peas,carrots,gravy, 1 breaded chicken fillet, 1 pint water

4.00, 2 chicken fillets,garlic sauce,lettece,spinach,tomato,2 wholemeal bread ,mayo, 2 pints water

5.50, gym 5 MINS BIKE WARM UP

.................. squat 65kg warmup 6 reps , didnt do squats as back didnt feel ok

.................. leg press 143kg 15/15

................... leg ext 75kg 15/14/11

.................... leg curl 70kg 13/10 65kg 12

................... stand calf 120kg 15/15/14

................................ 1litre drunk in gym

6.50, 2 scoops phd whey, 1 scoop carbs ,350ml water

8.00, 2 chicken fillets,garlic potatoes,green beans, 2 pints water

10.30, 2 scoops boditronics whey,350ml water, 2 oat cakes,fish oil


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish l had your commitment mate...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I wish l had your commitment mate...


Cheers man ,im trying my best just hope everything would go to plan,lol.

I was sick the other night after licking and sucking some tw4t (nothing to do with the **** thou as it tasted great) and wasnt happy watching all that protein go down the toilet after what i went through to get it all in me. I had a b4stard of a day yesterday training, i was ready to throw the towel in half way through dong my legs but i just pushed on and finshed it ,i honestly dont no where i got the engery from because i was fcuked but heres hoping that everything willl come good this week. Ive droped the adex back to 0.5 EOD instead of teh 1mg EOD because i think that had something to do with it.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

13th nov 2010

11.00, 200g cottage cheese,1 tbl spn peanut butter,2 large handfull oats,350ml soya milk, 1 pint water, 3 boiled eggs,1.5 wholemeal toast,2 cheese spreads

1.50, 2 tins mackerel,spinanch,lettece,half tomato, half round wholemeal toast,cheese, 2 oat cakes with cheese spread, 1 apple , 2 pints water.

3.45, 2 scoops whey,half cup oats,350ml soya milk, 2 oat cakes with cheese spread, 1 pint water


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like your getting a good amount of food mate. Not going to tell you its wrong, but its all very complicated.

Prob the right amounts and that, but why not make it more simple?

Example of mine for my rebound:

Wake: pint of water

8.00am: 30g pro 50g oats shake. 5g glutamine

9.00am: Banana and pint of water

10.00am: 250g chicken with peppers 70g rice and 30g nuts

12.0pm: 250g chicken with peppers, 30g nuts

2.00pm 30g protein worth of prawns with 500ml organic milk and whole meal bread roll.

4.00pm (instead of 3.00pm): 250g chicken with peppers 70g rice and 30g nuts

5.30pm: 5 - 6 snotty eggs with 3 slices of bread as soldiers (mmmm!!)

7 - 7.30pm: Train

9.00pm: 30g pro, 50g simple carbs, 5g glutaimine

Cardio (45min low intensity)

10.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers 70g rice and 30g nuts

I know its boring, but there is less chance of skipping as everything apart from eggs is made up the day before (takes 40 mins)


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

cultivator said:


> I havent really noticed a massive rise in sex drive, i naturally have a high sex drive anyway. In the first 2 weeks i was waking up with a few hardons thou but they have since disappered.
> 
> Man i hate cottage cheese,its one thing i can't eat. I was thinking of trying to drink it tho , can you recomend anything to mix it


Just come across you journal mate and it looks ace, well done. Noticed the problem with cottage cheese, like you I hate the stuff but now i eat it almost every night, this old receipe/trick hits the sweet tooth as well.

300g Tub Tesco Value cottage cheese

1 Packet of Hartleys sugar free blackcurrant jelly mix

300ml boiling water

1. Place cottage cheese in blender and blend until all lumps have gone and it is a creamy texture

2. Mix Jelly and boiling water, stir until jelly has dissolved

3. Add jelly mix to blender and give it another couple of pulses

4. Pour into a container and through in the fridge until set

5. ENJOY :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Virtus said:


> Just come across you journal mate and it looks ace, well done. Noticed the problem with cottage cheese, like you I hate the stuff but now i eat it almost every night, this old receipe/trick hits the sweet tooth as well.
> 
> 300g Tub Tesco Value cottage cheese
> 
> ...


Cheers for poping in man but TBH that sounds horrible :laugh:,ill give it a try thou and report back to you. Ive started blending it with oats and some peanut butter and a drop of nutela , cant really taste the cottage cheese.

I need to start updating this again , ive just had the worst week ever since i started training but now im starting to come round , i start my 7th week of cycle on fri night so im going to start eating again and smashing the weights come fri. I was back at the gym today and done my back and felt good so heres hoping that ill be back to normal again in no.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Looks like your getting a good amount of food mate. Not going to tell you its wrong, but its all very complicated.
> 
> Prob the right amounts and that, but why not make it more simple?
> 
> ...


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

cultivator said:


> Cheers for poping in man but TBH that sounds horrible :laugh:,ill give it a try thou and report back to you. Ive started blending it with oats and some peanut butter and a drop of nutela , cant really taste the cottage cheese.
> 
> I need to start updating this again , ive just had the worst week ever since i started training but now im starting to come round , i start my 7th week of cycle on fri night so im going to start eating again and smashing the weights come fri. I was back at the gym today and done my back and felt good so heres hoping that ill be back to normal again in no.


haha it sounds horrid but it is nice, i hate cottage cheese, really really hate it, but this ends up like a fromage frais, defo give it a go.

Once you get back into the routine you'll be fine and back on track, keep the faith and committment bro, the rewards will be worth it :thumb:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I havent updated this in a while as ive fell back into a rut ffs , still manging to get my protien into me but ive hit a bad patch as i just cant make anymore gains. My weight has been going from 14 half stone to just uder 15 for the last few weeks . Ive still 5 weeks to go till i finish my cycle but im thinking off coming off now as i just cant push past the 15stone mark. Im going to upload a few pics in a few days just to see if ive gained much since the last pics.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

just bumping this so i no where it is , will be updating it again soon.


----------

